
TikTok uses Facial Beauty as Recommendation Model Input - chillacy
https://www.tiktokbeautiful.com/
======
chillacy
Context: The claim is that Tik Tok uses an ML model to rate the attractiveness
of subjects in videos and uses that as input into a second model to predict a
video's potential virality.

[https://www.tiktok.com/@benthamite/video/6838386972445248773](https://www.tiktok.com/@benthamite/video/6838386972445248773)

